# What is difference between hard and soft cams?



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)

Is it the material its made out of? What kind of cams would be considered on mathews and bowtechs? Thanks.


----------



## S.Knowles (Aug 3, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I believe Hard cam is a "speed" cam And A soft Cam is more of a smooth drawing cam but not as much speed. Sorry I dont know what those bows have on them. Shawn


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

S.Knowles said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe Hard cam is a "speed" cam And A soft Cam is more of a smooth drawing cam but not as much speed. Sorry I dont know what those bows have on them. Shawn



Thats about it I know for sure that Mathews wants you to use hard cam for arrow charts I'd be pretty sure that bowtech would be the same.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

savedbygrace said:


> Is it the material its made out of? What kind of cams would be considered on mathews and bowtechs? Thanks.


Hello savedbygrace:

It's just terminology that the archery software programs use
to classify the speed range for a bow.

Hard cam: very fast IBO speed rating...290 fps or more for OnTarget2!
Medium cam: slightly slower IBO speed rating
Soft cam: slower IBO speed rating than the medium cam category


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

Mathews and Bowtech cams are considerd hard cams. Parkers EZ draw cam and Alpines Stalker2 cam are soft cams. They both have very different draw force curves.


----------

